# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Eldorado

## Perdita

The BBC's new director general George Entwistle has been pressed to revive '90s soap Eldorado.

The BBC One soap was set in the Costa Del Sol in Spain where it focussed on the lives of British expats.

Commissioned to rival EastEnders, Eldorado aired thrice a week for 156 episodes between 1992 and 1993, before being axed.

Former crew member Paul Davies called for the "triumphant return" of the format in BBC workers magazine Aerial.

"Critics would argue it was hubristic, too excessive and the axe deserved to fall prematurely," he continued. "I would argue it was ambitious, ahead of its time and an example of the BBC machine working at its very best. I just hope a channel controller sees the potential and commissions a revisit to Eldorado in the future."

The set of Eldorado, which cost the British taxpayer Â£10 million, has been left untouched since filming ceased.

Legendary writer Tony Jordan, who penned Eldorado's first episode, also wants to revive the show, saying last year: "I think we should bring Eldorado back. It's a fantastic brand - although obviously not in the way it was first done, and I wrote the first episode so I'm allowed to say that."

One BBC worker, speaking on behalf of a group of campaigners, added: "There are a lot of us who want Eldorado back. It was given the chop too quickly and the ratings weren't that bad and were stabilising just when it was axed.

"So a lot of people are emailing the new director general to let them know we want it back. If he is brave enough to bring it back I think he will see record audiences."

----------


## alan45

It was axed because it was CRAP.  A huge waste of tellytaxpayers money.

----------

N.Fan (11-07-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

Do they really need to bring it back,especially with Benidorm on ITV,and the acting was terrible.

----------

alan45 (10-07-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Ex-Emmerdale star Claire King has called on the BBC to revive '90s soap Eldorado.

The actress, best known for playing soap superbitch Kim Tate between 1989 and 1999, said she would "beg" for a role in the Spanish-set serial should it return.

She told Inside Soap: "I'd beg for a role if they brought back Eldorado. I have a house in Spain which is a couple of miles from the old set, so it'd be perfect."

The 49-year-old also hinted that Polly Perkins - who portrayed Trish Valentine - could also reprise her role.

"And my friend Polly Perkins lives just around the corner from me there," King revealed. "She's mad as a box of frogs, and great fun." 

The star added: "I'm not sure if the BBC could afford it, but Eldorado would really work now. It's time to bring it back!"


The BBC's new director general George Entwistle is being pressed to revive '90s soap Eldorado by corporation workers.

The show aired three times a week for 156 episodes between 1992 and 1993, before being dropped.

The set in the Costa Del Sol has been left untouched since filming ceased.

----------


## N.Fan

It just shows how desperate Claire King is to get back on TV.

----------


## flappinfanny

> It was axed because it was CRAP.  A huge waste of tellytaxpayers money.


i actually loved it.  i was gutted when it was axed.  it was dire when it started but when corine hollingworth took over as producer it really did improve and was getting over 8 million viewers when it was axed.  i think that was the beeb biggest mistake getting rid.  

who knows if it was still on the air it could have been competing with emmerdale for 3rd spot.

----------


## flappinfanny

> It was axed because it was CRAP.  A huge waste of tellytaxpayers money.


i actually loved it.  i was gutted when it was axed.  it was dire when it started but when corine hollingworth took over as producer it really did improve and was getting over 8 million viewers when it was axed.  i think that was the beeb biggest mistake getting rid.  

who knows if it was still on the air it could have been competing with emmerdale for 3rd spot.

----------

